# I Have A SOL



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Just received an early Christmas present, I now am the proud owner of a Diawa SOL 2500      Now I have A problem how do I get the missus to fork out some more money on a rod to suit the real :lol:

At the moment I have a Berkly Drop Shot rod, it is a good rod but has been banged around a bit and to be honest i just want a new rod  I was looking at the SOL rod but my price limit is $250 max any ideas.

The rod and real will manly be used for SP"s & HB's and somtimes bait. I have caught 5kg Snapper on the Berkly but would like just a little bit more grunt in the rod.


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

I just got the same sol also.. and have it on my dropshot. Finding it extremely well balanced.

If you 'want' (  ) a new rod, have you thought about treating yourself and building one? That's next on my to-do list, and $250 should get you a good bit of kit from what I understand.

If you want a shop bought rod, I guess if you can find a cheap 2-4kg loomis it would be nice....


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

I may have a 2-4kg Black Diamond Clear Cut for sale at that around that price..

Shoot us a PM if you are keen


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Nice reel mate, I am still dreaming about one! :roll:



GoneFishn said:


> I was looking at the SOL rod but my price limit is $250 max any ideas.


Daiwa Advantage 7' 1 piece Spin rod, rated 8-14lb is $199 at Motackle:

http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... ct_id=3316


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

tackleworld at Salisbury has SOL rods at $250 i'd say the rod would be the same at your local tackleworld


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

pfluger have just released a new range of rods but I am unsure of what the models are caled (sorry). One retails for $119, and the other is around $179. The lesser priced one is equipped with a cork handle and exposed blank (in the handle) with fuji guidesd,the upper model features an eva grip similar to the new shimano fireblood rods. Both feel like excellent rods, very light and very responsive. Take a look at your local tackle shop before making a decision


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

I got 2 sols..one on a daiwa adventure cost 159 at freddy's raymond terrace nsw-for snapper,kingys..beautiful...other is saltwater series daiwa-stiffer action though at 199 from freddys...anaconda will match it i think...and mailing is 6 dollars min. i think ...telephone them or the melbourne equivalent after you see rods in a shop to see if you like them...sometimes advantages can be got for cheaper again at anaconda
regards,
johnny


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

For some reason I've always bought cheap rods. Only now that I'm fishing soft plastics, am I really starting to appreciate them.


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

What about a Nitro?
In the price range and they are fantastic rods.

Cheers

Wigg


----------

